# Just Dropped off Black R-Line at Tint Shop



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Changed my mind at the last minute. Was going to get 35% on sides and rear, but decided on 25% at the last minute. Hope I didn't go too dark, but I figured on a black car too light of tint would look weird. Even at 35% I would have been over the legal limit, so I figured what the hell.

It's 3M FX Premier tint.


----------



## JVDMN (Mar 17, 2012)

EC8CH said:


> Changed my mind at the last minute. Was going to get 35% on sides and rear, but decided on 25% at the last minute. Hope I didn't go too dark, but I figured on a black car too light of tint would look weird. Even at 35% I would have been over the legal limit, so I figured what the hell.
> 
> It's 3M FX Premier tint.


Please share some pics when you get your car back. I'm looking to do 35% but would to see your result.

Where are you getting it done? I'm trying to find a good place in MSP.

Good luck


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

JVDMN said:


> Please share some pics when you get your car back. I'm looking to do 35% but would to see your result.
> 
> Where are you getting it done? I'm trying to find a good place in MSP.
> 
> Good luck


Tintmasters, they are the only 3M authorized dealer in Fargo. I think they have a location in Burnsville as well.

I had a used reflex silver A4 that came with tint already installed, and I liked how dark it was but I never knew what % it was. 










I always assumed it was around 30%. But with a Black car I figured it was better to go a little darker than to be too light and have it look washed out and grey. I'm just nervous it will be too dark and I'll get hassled too much by the poe poe. If they had 20 instead of 25 I probably would have stayed at 35, but they showed me 25% on a car they had and it didn't look getto dark.

I'll definitely post some after shots.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have 35% and it's not bad. I think 25% would have been perfect.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Ween2010 said:


> I have 35% and it's not bad. I think 25% would have been perfect.


Sweet. Thanks for the reassurance


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

I have a black R Line with 20% and they look fine. You could have went 15%. 35% is too light.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Black interior or cornsilk? Makes quite a difference having light or dark interior against the tint. I was also tjinking of 25%, looking forward to see pics.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

njm23 said:


> Black interior or cornsilk? Makes quite a difference having light or dark interior against the tint. I was also tjinking of 25%, looking forward to see pics.


Cornsilk.... that with the black exterior made me think a tad darker would be better.

Hope it still looks more Euro the Getto


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Yea 35 will not be enough for sure. I find 20-25 to be perfect. 

Sent from my BlackBerry using Tapatalk


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

Here you go: Black on Black with 20% Tint


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

booranshow said:


> Here you go: Black on Black with 20% Tint


I can hear the Chicago parking ticket people shuffling ferociously in anticipation of anyone from IL getting those tints.

/looks nice
//too corrupt in IL to risk it


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

booranshow said:


> Here you go: Black on Black with 20% Tint


That looks crazy dark (but looks very nice against the black), but it's pretty hard to get a good feel from pictures. They showed my 25% on the back window of a Civic that looked dark, but I could still see into the interior.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

I dropped my white cc off at a place here in MN and ill be going back a third time this Thursday.... There is dust/dirt between the tint and the windows and the back Window is the ugliest thing I've seen.... He says it won't work due to the defroster and the dots around the windows? Did you guys have this issue on the back? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> I dropped my white cc off at a place here in MN and ill be going back a third time this Thursday.... There is dust/dirt between the tint and the windows and the back Window is the ugliest thing I've seen.... He says it won't work due to the defroster and the dots around the windows? Did you guys have this issue on the back?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


I am not sure about the dust and dirt. Maybe your tint guy didn't clean the window thoroughly before tinting. Some of the newer VW's and Audi's have issues with the rear window when removing tint. If you are going to remove the tint make sure they *steam* it off.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> I dropped my white cc off at a place here in MN and ill be going back a third time this Thursday.... There is dust/dirt between the tint and the windows and the back Window is the ugliest thing I've seen.... He says it won't work due to the defroster and the dots around the windows? Did you guys have this issue on the back?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


What % tint did you get?


----------



## JVDMN (Mar 17, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> I dropped my white cc off at a place here in MN and ill be going back a third time this Thursday.... There is dust/dirt between the tint and the windows and the back Window is the ugliest thing I've seen.... He says it won't work due to the defroster and the dots around the windows? Did you guys have this issue on the back?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


Hey, where did you go to get tinted??


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

I went 20% I live in Texas but I'm staying in MN temporarily. I'll have to ask if he even removed the stock tent. I don't really wanna say the place. He's going to be hopefully fixing everything Thursday. I just was wondering if anyone had the issue with the back window. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> I went 20% I live in Texas but I'm staying in MN temporarily. I'll have to ask if he even removed the stock tent. I don't really wanna say the place. He's going to be hopefully fixing everything Thursday. I just was wondering if anyone had the issue with the back window.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


There really is no stock tint as there is no film on the glass. There may be some pigment baked into the glass but its not something that can be removed.

I'll let you know tomorrow how my back window looks.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Good lawdy, I remember when my R-Line sat that high.

20% would be my choice too if cops weren't so anal about it around my way. I even worry w/35% I have on now. My last car, I got pulled over AT NIGHT w/50%. He says to me "yeah, it looked really dark when you were coming out of your neighborhood" and I wanted to say "b/c it's dark out??"


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> Good lawdy, I remember when my R-Line sat that high.
> 
> 20% would be my choice too if cops weren't so anal about it around my way. I even worry w/35% I have on now. My last car, I got pulled over AT NIGHT w/50%. He says to me "yeah, it looked really dark when you were coming out of your neighborhood" and I wanted to say "b/c it's dark out??"


Any pics with your car and 35%? as well, if you put a pic up, what interior is it.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

njm23 said:


> Any pics with your car and 35%? as well, if you put a pic up, what interior is it.


Sorry, most of my pics are from an angle and makes the tint look darker. Straight from the sides in direct sunlight, you can see right through. 










My interior is all black.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

Have fun parking in the dark. 

35% here. Look how light it is 


DSC_0113 by ATPhotodesign, on Flickr


DSC_0102 by ATPhotodesign, on Flickr


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

VTECeateR said:


> Have fun parking in the dark.
> 
> 35% here. Look how light it is


Looks good... but it does actually look pretty light in your pic by the Golden Gate. Granted it's got the windshield behind the windows.

I'm more concerned about increased hassle from the police than parking. You can't see jack out the back window anyway.


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

EC8CH said:


> Looks good... but it does actually look pretty light in your pic by the Golden Gate. Granted it's got the windshield behind the windows.
> 
> I'm more concerned about increased hassle from the police than parking. You can't see jack out the back window anyway.


Hassle from the police is the exact reason I'm not tinted. I don't drink and drive, but the last thing I need is getting pulled over for tint coming home from dinner after a few glasses of wine.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

I personally can't stand being in a car w/o tint especially in the summer. Even w/the AC on, you still have the sun beating down on you. To me, tint is more practical than it is for looks. Cooler interior in the summer, warmer in the winter and less fade to the interior.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

I think that's why Texas allows 20% lol when it's 100 outside the 20% tint saves ur but when you go to sit on these black seats lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## flexnix (Apr 29, 2004)

Had 35% on the side windows and 20% in the rear window. Florida is 35% for tints. I did spend $275 for them since they're ceramic, not the standard dye film. They hold off push TONS of heat. Plus they were computer cut with a plot machine, no use of knives to cut.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

AustinChappell said:


> I think that's why Texas allows 20% lol when it's 100 outside the 20% tint saves ur but when you go to sit on these black seats lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


lol, when I'm in South FL, 4 out of 5 cars have their windows tinted.... It just makes sense. :laugh:


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok, it's done.

I think it looks about how I wanted, maybe a tad darker. I think it matches the Black exterior very well without being blacked out to the point you can't see inside. From inside I think it's very easy to see out, but I haven't driven it at night yet. If there wasn't the need to worry about being over the legal limit, I'd say it's perfect. However, I know I'm going to be worrying more, and if I do get ticketed I'll be kicking myself for not going a bit lighter with the 35%, but who's to say I wouldn't get pulled over for that too.

Anyway here are some quick and dirty cellphone shots. In reality it appears just a shade lighter because the camera seems to pick up more reflection than the eye does.

I guess if I get pulled over too much I'll switch the front two out for 35%.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Question for other's who have tint. Does your tint extend to the very edge of the glass on the roll up windows on the doors or is the tint set back a small amount so that there is a border of untinted glass around the perimeter?

You can't see it when the door is closed because the seal covers it up, but when you open the door you can see the border around the frameless window glass.

Don't know if this is standard installation practice or if the tint is supposed to go all the way to the very edge. I thought I read somewhere about "filing" the edges so I assumed this meant the tint was meant to overhang and be filed off at the very edge.


----------



## zackiedawg (Jul 21, 2000)

On my 07 wagon, and hopefully on my '13 CC, the tint went all the way up to the tip of the glass - there might have been a few mm of space, but there was not the wide visible gap where the tint ended as there was on my older tint jobs. I will be asking for the same on my CC...it was especially important on the wagon since the back windows never rolled down all the way, so when cruising with the windows down, the back windows showed about 15%-20%, and having that untinted border wouldn't have looked as good.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

EC8CH said:


> Question for other's who have tint. Does your tint extend to the very edge of the glass on the roll up windows on the doors or is the tint set back a small amount so that there is a border of untinted glass around the perimeter?
> 
> You can't see it when the door is closed because the seal covers it up, but when you open the door you can see the border around the frameless window glass.
> 
> Don't know if this is standard installation practice or if the tint is supposed to go all the way to the very edge. I thought I read somewhere about "filing" the edges so I assumed this meant the tint was meant to overhang and be filed off at the very edge.


It depends, if you go somewhere that is GOOD, then yes the tint will look as if it came with the glass. Definitely ask around before you give someone your car, as if they guy is good, there will be no visible line on the window when rolled down.

Tint looks good op! I was going to do 25% as well, but decided to do 35% due to wanting to do the windshield also with 60%, didn't want to go to dark with having the windshield getting done.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

njm23 said:


> It depends, if you go somewhere that is GOOD, then yes the tint will look as if it came with the glass. Definitely ask around before you give someone your car, as if they guy is good, there will be no visible line on the window when rolled down.
> 
> Tint looks good op! I was going to do 25% as well, but decided to do 35% due to wanting to do the windshield also with 60%, didn't want to go to dark with having the windshield getting done.


Well there is a noticeable border around mine when the door is open (I'll post a photo later). Other than that it appears to be a very clean install. Very clear, no dust or hair. There are a few small bubbles in the back, but I'll see if they go away after it has had time to cure.


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

I had 20% on all the rears and 35% on the front two, tint goes all the way to the top. Quality Window Tint in central Ohio is the best locally!


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

bigmikeo said:


> I had 20% on all the rears and 35% on the front two, tint goes all the way to the top. Quality Window Tint in central Ohio is the best locally!


Thanks... nice to see what my back up plan looks like


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Well I brought my car back to the tint place and showed the owner all the crap between the glass and the tint. He told me that's common and I don't think he's going to be fixing those windows. He's redoing the front windows and my lights and he's trying to fix the back window with heat. I'll see the out come then probably worn everyone about this place.... 
I had my Toyota Tacoma tinted in 2003. There's no bubbles and no dirt between the tint lol. It looks OEM and it's almost 10 years old. 
If this guy doesn't want to do what's right ill just report it to BBB and write some reviews.. Then go elsewhere and have them do it right. Money's not an issue I'd rather ppl be honest with their work. Third time back to this place and I want it to be my last. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

AustinChappell said:


> Well I brought my car back to the tint place and showed the owner all the crap between the glass and the tint. He told me that's common and I don't think he's going to be fixing those windows. He's redoing the front windows and my lights and he's trying to fix the back window with heat. I'll see the out come then probably worn everyone about this place....
> I had my Toyota Tacoma tinted in 2003. There's no bubbles and no dirt between the tint lol. It looks OEM and it's almost 10 years old.
> If this guy doesn't want to do what's right ill just report it to BBB and write some reviews.. Then go elsewhere and have them do it right. Money's not an issue I'd rather ppl be honest with their work. Third time back to this place and I want it to be my last.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear. Mine had a couple of bubbles in the back, but after a day all but the one is gone, and the one remaining is very tiny and it still looks like there is a small amount of liquid that I hope evaporates and eliminates the last bubble completely. Otherwise there is no lint or anything and it's very clear. Other than the small border around the rolling windows it seems like my place did a very good job. They left my car kinda dirty with water marks from the solution they use. Don't know if most places wash the cars afterwards, but mine didn't.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Drove last night and with the 25% I didn't have any issues seeing out. Lights in the rear were kind of scattered due to the tint going around the rear defroster. Don't know if that's a common side effect. The tint itself is very tight to the defroster lines, but lights were still scattered vertically and I get a reflection of the rear tail light.

I was hoping the tint would eliminate the reflection I see of the headlight switch in the driver's side mirror, but no luck, it's still there.

Only time I found it a little difficult to see was watching my passenger side mirror as I pulled into my garage. It was a little hard to see the black side mirror against the dark garage corner as I pulled in. My garage is pretty small and I need to clear the side mirror by only an inch or so when I pull in.

So I guess the tint isn't too dark for me functionally, but I'm still worried it will be too dark for the cops. In the end I guess I wish I just would have just stuck with the 35%. I think it still would have looked dark enough, and I would be worried about it a lot less. I think the small windows and low stance of the CC make tint look a bit darker than it does in other cars (like the civic I looked at).

Any one looking for my advice:

50% if you want just a slightly "Tinted" look
35% if you want a smoked look
25% if you want a dark look but still see inside
Anything lower if you want a near blacked out look


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

EC8CH said:


> Drove last night and with the 25% I didn't have any issues seeing out. Lights in the rear were kind of scattered due to the tint going around the rear defroster. Don't know if that's a common side effect. The tint itself is very tight to the defroster lines, but lights were still scattered vertically and I get a reflection of the rear tail light.
> 
> I was hoping the tint wouldn't eliminate the reflection I see of the headlight switch in the driver's side mirror, but no luck, it's still there.
> 
> ...


I have the same sparkle effect as well on the rear window. I have 35% and definitely have some trouble seeing when backing down my brother's driveway that is not lit very well. I have to tap the brakes to give me extra light so I see where I'm at. The other issue with tint I have found is drastic loss in AM reception. Not that I listen to a lot of AM, but the sports talk station in my area was on AM (now moved to FM) and it hardly comes in. Used to be crystal clear before tint.


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

EC8CH said:


> Anything lower if you want a near blacked out look


We used to call that "Cave Tint"


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Ween2010 said:


> I have the same sparkle effect as well on the rear window. I have 35% and definitely have some trouble seeing when backing down my brother's driveway that is not lit very well. I have to tap the brakes to give me extra light so I see where I'm at. The other issue with tint I have found is drastic loss in AM reception. Not that I listen to a lot of AM, but the sports talk station in my area was on AM (now moved to FM) and it hardly comes in. Used to be crystal clear before tint.


Do you know what brand and series tint you have. The 3M FX Premium tint installed on mine is supposed to be non-metalized and isn't supposed to effect reception.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

EC8CH said:


> Do you know what brand and series tint you have. The 3M FX Premium tint installed on mine is supposed to be non-metalized and isn't supposed to effect reception.


Not sure really. Their website used to say what brand they use, but they just changed up the site and it's no longer shown. Did you notice a difference?


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm going to end up paying another place to redo this tint job sometime soon in the near future. 20% all the way around. I've gained a few extra pounds in dirt and lint in between the tint. Then they scratched away at it try to get the bubbles to go away around the dirt. Now I have bubbles, dirt, and scratches on almost all the windows....
It is definitely a 10-20 foot tint job.... :|
Here's some cell phone pics of 20% on a white cc. 

























The pics make it look alittle darker then it actually is in person. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

AustinChappell said:


> I'm going to end up paying another place to redo this tint job sometime soon in the near future. 20% all the way around. I've gained a few extra pounds in dirt and lint in between the tint. Then they scratched away at it try to get the bubbles to go away around the dirt. Now I have bubbles, dirt, and scratches on almost all the windows....
> It is definitely a 10-20 foot tint job.... :|
> Here's some cell phone pics of 20% on a white cc.


I think minor bubbles are normal. As it cures they will work disappear. At least it did with mine. Same when I tinted my tail lights. A nice hot day should take care of the bubbles. Can't believe they left dirt between window and tint.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Ween2010 said:


> Not sure really. Their website used to say what brand they use, but they just changed up the site and it's no longer shown. Did you notice a difference?


I'll check my reception, but honestly I don't have a very good baseline to compare it too because I didn't monkey with the FM/AM enough before hand. I do know that I though the CC's radio reception was excellent before though. The little I played with it, I know it picked up stations I never knew existed in my area.

I'll play with mine a little today and let you know if I still think the reception is "excellent".


----------



## booranshow (Jan 15, 2012)

The pics make it look alittle darker then it actually is in person. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Just my opinion but since you blacked out the tail lights your should black out the red reflectors on the bumper as well.


----------



## AustinChappell (Jan 12, 2012)

Yupp reflectors and turns are next on my list. I don't want to use lamin x though. Iunno if ppl here are nightshade crazy or what. It's always sold out.
I've also been waiting about 1.5 months for my wheels to reach ACH. The whole package should come together then. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Here's the gap left around the border of my 4 roll down windows:










I asked how come they don't extend the tint all the way to the edge like the guy in this video brags about:






He said that up here where we get freezing winters ice can build up and peal the tint up if it extends all the way to the edge of the glass which he says is especially a problem on windows that index open and closed when you open the doors like on the CC.

Seems legit to me. I can see how this isn't a concern in places like Florida where the video is from, but is up here in Fargo. You don't see it at all with the doors closed. He offered to retint all the way to the edge but says he wouldn't warranty it install that way which also seems very fair. Since I think I went a little dark I'm tempted to ask for a retint and see if they would do it a shade lighter, but that's a little underhanded especially considering he has a valid explanation for leaving the border around the edge. If he didn't have a good reason I probably would, but I think I'll just leave it and take my chances.

Hope this info helps with anyone getting tint in northern climates.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

EC8CH said:


> Here's the gap left around the border of my 4 roll down windows:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll keep an eye out for it when I get my tint. Definitely don't drop to dontcha-know type cold, but we do get mighty cold around here.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

GeoVDub said:


> I'll keep an eye out for it when I get my tint. Definitely don't drop to dontcha-know type cold, but we do get mighty cold around here.


After doing some further research it seems that there's debate over whether or not tint that extends to the very edge ("shaved" or "filed" edges) are more prone to peeling:

http://www.tintdude.com/forum/index...ticles-9/warranty-work-for-shaved-edges-r1435

Some say that if it's done correctly it shouldn't but who knows what effect freezing climates have.

Bottom line I guess is that shaved edges are more labor intensive and are more likely to peel either due to improper methods or environmental issues like freezing winters. Some shops advertise their shaved edges to attract customers, while other (like my place) say they don't do it to avoid peeling and warranty problems.

Here are some better pics of what the 25% look like on my car. These show much better how dark the tint looks in reality. I agree with what others have said, that 25% looks just about perfect, it's just a bit "scary dark" in states with 50% legal limits.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

AustinChappell said:


> I think that's why Texas allows 20% lol when it's 100 outside the 20% tint saves ur but when you go to sit on these black seats lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


Nope. Texas is 25% front, you can go as dark as you want in back.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

VdubTX said:


> Nope. Texas is 25% front, you can go as dark as you want in back.


You're lucky, IL is draconian with its tint laws.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

Ween2010 said:


> Not sure really. Their website used to say what brand they use, but they just changed up the site and it's no longer shown. Did you notice a difference?


Tested my AM/FM reception post tint, and it doesn't seem to have affected it at all. I pick up every local station that I'm aware of crystal clear and still pick up some stations I never knew existed before having my CC.

Again this is with 3M FX Premium tint which is non metallic so this should be expected.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

I live in NJ, and we get a decently cold winter here for a few months of the year. After 4 years of vehicles, along with another friend, neither of us have ever had the tint "peel" at the edge, always brought to the same guy, always done so the tint looks part of the glass. We get plenty of freezing temps and snow/sleet, I don't know if I agree with that guy. But seems like a valid answer, but personal experience tells me otherwise.

edit: I have an appointment April 23 to get my car in his shop, i'll show you pics once it gets done if you want, as well next winter will be the test, as this will be the first car without the frame for the window.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

njm23 said:


> I live in NJ, and we get a decently cold winter here for a few months of the year. After 4 years of vehicles, along with another friend, neither of us have ever had the tint "peel" at the edge, always brought to the same guy, always done so the tint looks part of the glass. We get plenty of freezing temps and snow/sleet, I don't know if I agree with that guy. But seems like a valid answer, but personal experience tells me otherwise.
> 
> edit: I have an appointment April 23 to get my car in his shop, i'll show you pics once it gets done if you want, as well next winter will be the test, as this will be the first car without the frame for the window.


Jason at Tintmasters took the time to exchanged quite a few emails with and explain exactly why they trim the edges. Here it is in his words:

"The clear gap on the tops of the windows are not an oversight on our part, rather something we intentionally add to the glass after it is tinted. The reason this gap is installed on the window, is to ensure that the top of the tint does not peel back. This issue typically occurs in winter when the top edge of the tint is against a frozen seal at the top of the vehicle. With heat inside and cold outside, this can create a layer of VERY thin ice to build up between the top of the window/tint and the vehicles seal, and after opening and closing the doors numerous times, tends to 'pull' at the top edge of the tint and can cause it to start to pull off the glass. This issue is magnified on vehicles that have auto-indexing windows where when you open the door, the window pulls down ~1/2" to open the door. This constant movement on the seal is a recipe for failure. If we lived in a climate where we never saw freezing temps, this wouldn't be an issue. We have added this gap to every vehicle tinted here for our entire existence in the industry, to try and provide the long lasting quality tint job."

"The 'gap' on the window actually CREATES more work for us, as the windows are already 'shaved' or 'filed' while drying. After we feel the 3M tint has properly adhered to the glass, we then create an ADDITIONAL step (to what your links have shown for final product) and go over the window with a tool that creates that edge. It isn't a perfected science, but typically leaves the gap between the top of the window and top of the tint line uniform, although varying widths of these gaps are common. 95% of shops in the USA have this gap, but their gap is created by simply pushing the tint DOWN after they have applied it, and rarely looks uniform. We actually had a company create these tools strictly for us using a cnc machine. We used to sell these tools to our tint distributor (before we switched from SunGard to 3M films), who in turn sold to many of the tint shops around the USA. I will be honest, I have received hundreds of 'wow, that looks so nice and clean cut', and have not (until today) had someone disappointed. That doesn't discount your opinion or feelings in any way, as your opinion matters equally as much as everyone else! Being I have not had any other complaints in my 10 years managing this business, I feel that the significant majority of my customers are pleased and even thankful that we go through the extra effort for them. 

I am 100% on your side when you say it looks 'better' to have it to the edge. I actually did that to my previous vehicle, however after I was forced to re-tint the passenger window 2 times (It was a Subaru, and frameless), I gave up and trimmed both sides of roll down windows. I don't think there would be any concern with 'shaving/filed' edges if we never saw winter, but unfortunately we are stuck with our climate."

After he took the time to explain all of this to me I'm completely satisfied with the work they did and would recommend them to anyone without hesitation. There isn't a lot of info online about any issues specific to tint in colder climates, but I trust what he has told me is true. The border of untinted glass is extremely uniform. Now that I know why they trim it, I appreciate it for it's quality. They are obviously able to get the tint all the way to the edge because my rear sides extend right to the edge.


----------



## njm23 (May 30, 2008)

Definitely makes sense, and I will say, the cut on the tint is perfectly straight. Can't argue with a response like that.


----------



## BroncosFan (Mar 21, 2012)

I got 15% all around on my Island Gray CC. I find 15% perfect. It's not dark enough to mess up my visibility at night, but it's dark enough that you can't see anything inside the car unless you get super close to the window. I got it done at a great shop, Denver Window Tint. 









Sorry for the poor quality cell picture.


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

^^^ Nice! Would love to go that dark!!


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

I've had my windows frozen so they don't index, but they are frozen at the base. No ice the inside top of an indexed window, sounds like he is trying to cover himself. I've had this for 2.5 years, this winter was uneventful but had plenty of ice last year.


----------



## behrad (May 3, 2011)

I got a ticket for my tints and i only had 35% i really dont get why theres a law against tinting your windows its not like everyone in california is a criminal that they dont want to be seen, some people want to have their own privacy and we cant have that if we cant get tints! I hate CA


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

EC8CH said:


> Jason at Tintmasters took the time to exchanged quite a few emails with and explain exactly why they trim the edges. Here it is in his words:
> 
> "The clear gap on the tops of the windows are not an oversight on our part, rather something we intentionally add to the glass after it is tinted. The reason this gap is installed on the window, is to ensure that the top of the tint does not peel back. This issue typically occurs in winter when the top edge of the tint is against a frozen seal at the top of the vehicle. With heat inside and cold outside, this can create a layer of VERY thin ice to build up between the top of the window/tint and the vehicles seal, and after opening and closing the doors numerous times, tends to 'pull' at the top edge of the tint and can cause it to start to pull off the glass. This issue is magnified on vehicles that have auto-indexing windows where when you open the door, the window pulls down ~1/2" to open the door. This constant movement on the seal is a recipe for failure. If we lived in a climate where we never saw freezing temps, this wouldn't be an issue. We have added this gap to every vehicle tinted here for our entire existence in the industry, to try and provide the long lasting quality tint job."
> 
> ...


 I find it hard to believe that 95% of tint shops leave that gap on windows. Of the countless of cars I've seen tinted including the different tint shops I've been to for all my cars have I seen a gaps that large.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> I find it hard to believe that 95% of tint shops leave that gap on windows. Of the countless of cars I've seen tinted including the different tint shops I've been to for all my cars have I seen a gaps that large.


 The 95% thing was probably an exaggeration. Think he was trying to say that shops that don't do shaved edges just pull the tint down and this doesn't leave as uniform of an edge as their process of trimming it afterwards. 

I guess I trust his judgement that leaving this gap is better in the long run. It's not like they aren't able to leave a small gap. Here's what my back corner windows look like that don't index: 










So they are obviously leaving the larger gap on the indexing windows on purpose.


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

EC8CH said:


> I was hoping the tint would eliminate the reflection I see of the headlight switch in the driver's side mirror, but no luck, it's still there.


 I had a Volvo S60 for a rental today and not only could you see the entire gauge cluster, and it was legible, in the drivers door window I also had some gauge reflection at the top of the windshield, some of the worst I've seen so far and I rent a lot of cars.


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

bigmikeo said:


> I had a Volvo S60 for a rental today and not only could you see the entire gauge cluster, and it was legible, in the drivers door window I also had some gauge reflection at the top of the windshield, some of the worst I've seen so far and I rent a lot of cars.


 I only see the reflection at night. Its only slightly annoying.


----------

